# Consulta sobre elementos básicos de un laboratorio de electrónica industrial



## Nepper (Jul 9, 2008)

Buenos días/tardes/noches.
Es la primera vez que escribo en el foro, por lo que aún no conozco mucho la mecánica de esto, pero tengo que pedirles sus recomendaciones en un tema.
Hace 1 mes me tomaron en mi primer trabajo, estoy en una fábrica que tiene muchos motores de media tensión, muchos instrumentos de medición, relés, conectores y PLC’s.
Me tomaron porque quieren abrir un “Laboratorio de electrónica” en la fábrica donde se repararan todo lo relacionado, justamente, con la electrónica.
El problema es que hace 3 años que me recibí de un colegio electrónico, si bien conozco del tema, se me degradó mucho conocimiento pero nada que no pueda retomar.
Mi jefe me pidió que compre todo lo necesario, básico y elemental para el laboratorio… ¡No sé por dónde empezar!
Con su experiencia tal vez puedan guiarme por el buen camino.
*El problema netamente es: Necesito ayuda para crear un buen laboratorio de electrónica. ¿Cuál sería el mejor tester? ¿cómo comprar un osciloscopio que valla con las necesidades? ¿Qué valores de resistencias y capacitores nunca pueden faltar? ¿Qué elementos nunca deben faltar? Etc.*
Si necesitan más datos voy a hacer todo en mi poder para dárselos. Lo que si no quiero dar el nombre de la fábrica… espero que no les moleste…


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2008)

no veo tan dramatico el asunto a menos que tu fabrica este en la isla de pascua y los pedidos se hagan una vez al año  con la migracion de las ballenas  .
lo primero segundo y tercero importante es :
el tecnico.

lo demas no hay apuro , tiene s que hacer asi:
papel y lapiz y vas anotando todo lo que ves dia a dia que se suela usar y que amerite tener repuestos , en electronica hay miles de componetes , decirte que usaras es adivinar.
lo que si, : repararas *lo que sabes reparar *, por mas que usen 20 PLCs no creo que tu les metas mano.
reles, contactores, eso es mas comun pero hay igual variedad.
resistencias no solo hay de valores en ohms sino que de distintas potencias.

lo del instrumental si viene bien que te asesoren, no me fije de donde eres por que depende tmbien de donde eres .

en fin, dale nomas, pero tranqui, no te pongas ansioso, un buen taller se hace de a poco, no sea cosa que a tu jefe le hagas un pedido de 10 mil dolares y cuando vengan los primeros arreglos resulta que lo que necesitas no lo tienes   ......a ver si es un gruñon y se pone asi:   .......es que no se puede ser adivino.

explicale que eso va* de a poco *......y de paso te sirve para asentarte a ti en el trabajo.  

un saludo

edit.: veo que sos de argentina, yo tambien .....de donde ?


----------



## Nepper (Jul 10, 2008)

Gracias por tu recomendacíon, mi jefe por suerte es un buen tipo.  Wink 
Estube buscando por internet precios pero aparecen muy pocas cosas y variedades, ¿hay una paginas con catalogos de instrumentos de medición, fuentes, generadores de señales, testers, etc?. y si pueden pasen el chivo de que marca de instrumento me conviene 
No quiero comprar el primero que veo...
Si este no es el foro indicado para este tipo de pedido, avisenmé.

soy de Probincia de Bs As, sona oeste, Hurlingham, pero trabajo en San martín.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 10, 2008)

busca que casas de electronica, proveedores grandes tenes por esas zonas.


----------



## Nepper (Jul 10, 2008)

copiado... no los molestaré mas... por lo menos por ahora


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 10, 2008)

Nepper dijo:
			
		

> ¿Cuál sería el mejor tester?


El *mejor tester* es una cuestion de gustos y su aplicacion.
Al estar en una fabrica, los controles empiezan junto a las maquinas, en posturas incomodas --> luego hacen falta uno o dos tester chinos (no demasiado berretas) para mediciones de control 'gruesas' donde no se lamente una caida porque estaba haciendo equilibrio y otro tester 'bueno' ( lease Fluke )

Tambien es indispensable una pinza amperometrica comun.  Si hay elementos de potencia en CC, una pinza para continua (son + caras) o las que vienen para conectar al tester (vendria bien que sea tambien Fluke)



> ¿cómo comprar un osciloscopio que valla con las necesidades?


Las necesidades industriales son en su gran mayoria frecuencias medias-bajas, en principio cualquier osciloscopio serviria...
Peeeeeero en la industria vas a tener que controlar seguido elementos que estan conectados a una linea trifasica, o sea con tensiones de pico comunes de casi 600V, por lo que necesitas preferiblemente tener capacidad para medir tensiones de 1200V para tener un poco de holgura.
Como encima hay que estar aislado y mucho controles son entre medio de las maquinas, el unico osciloscopio adecuado es un digital portatil.

Como son salados, hay que tener en cuanta otra cosa:
Que la persona que lo va a usar... realmente lo sepa usar. No me refiero a girar perillas sino a la interpretacion de las graficas, si le resulta chino mandarin no le va a servir *absolutamente para nada*
De la electronica 'esperable' en una fabrica, muy pocos aparatos van acompañados de documentacion con el circuito,test points y oscilogramas. Por lo tanto, si la persona no sabe que tipo de grafica 'deberia' tener en un punto y a que se pueden deberse las diferencias, el osciloscopio resultara un gasto inutil pero que dara un aire cientifico al laboratorio.



> ¿Qué valores de resistencias y capacitores nunca pueden faltar? ¿Qué elementos nunca deben faltar? Etc.


Los elementos que no deben faltar son los que acostumbran arruinarse y son muy variados, no solamente electronicos, tambien electricos y electromecanicos. Pueden ser relays, contactores, transformadores, tiristores, microswitch, sensores de proximidad... principalmente los de potencia o que trabajen en ambientes agresivos. No existe un stock general sino de repuestos para cada maquina.       
Lo mas sencillo es que a medida que se vayan necesitando se compren de mas, cuanto mas barato, mas cantidad. 
Parecido con los instrumentos, a medida que se van necesitando y el precio es bajo, como termometro, tacometro, megger..., se compran directamente. (digo precio bajo para la fabrica, no para uno)


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 10, 2008)

Creo que ya lo dijeron todo... pero faltaria considerar una o 2 fuentes de alimentacion (No deben faltar)...y posiblemente un generador de señales basico en el caso de que necesites inyectar señales para reparar equipo, al igual que dice eduardo, el modelo dependera de las caracteristicas que creas que vas a usar..


----------



## Nepper (Jul 11, 2008)

Como dijo Chico3001, -Creo que ya lo dijeron todo- Muchas gracias...


----------



## Eltake (Jul 12, 2008)

Bueno este tambien es mi primer post en el foro, y me parecio interesante tu pregunta, yo ya llevo un tiempo trabajando en una empresa que a simple vista es parecida a la tuya aunque con sus departamentos (electrico, mecanico) formados hace un buen tiempo, no estaria de mas unos pequeños hints =).

  Veamos que es lo que mas se ocupa;
  *En lo que es la parte de taller, una de las primeras necesidades es un laptop, computador personal, notebook o como le llamen, por lo que es la parte de programacion.
  *Un instrumento de medicion, Fluke es la mejor opcion con tenaza amperimetra.
  *una fuente de alimentacion regulable.
  *un modulo de pruebas (plc, logo, etc..)
  *lo otro ya son cosas de uso comun, como soldadora y herramientas varias

  En lo que es repuestos; 
  * contactores (deberas chequear cuales son los consumos de tus motores)
  * Guardamotores (antes usabamos reles termicos peroes mucho mejor el guardamotor ya que cumple dos funciones)
  * Relays (dependiendo del circuito a veces se ocupa un solo contacto, en vez de cambiar todo el relay, cambia los contactos para ahorrar dinero ya que fallan muy a menudo)
  .... bueno hay muchas cosas mas pero eso es lo que falla comun mente, aparte de los motores :/ tienes que encontrar algun local para mandar a rebobinar ya que aunque tus protecciones esten bien, es bueno tener unas bobinas de repuesto.
    A lo que es el osciloscopio en todo el tiempo que llevo en realidad no lo he ocupado mucho, pero si puedes adquirir uno ve por el.

    bueno ese es mi pequeño aporte ojala te sirva, debido a que trabajo en una empresa grande tengo algunos conocimientos en algunas maquinas (Raute, Colombo & Cremona, Omeco, Babcock, Meinan, Mill Machinery.)

cualquier cosa me dices que no tengo ningun problema en ayudarte =)


----------



## patolopez (Nov 28, 2009)

Hola quisiera colgarme y aprovechar de consultarte lo siguiente, tengo un megger muy bueno, pero antiguo, con manivela ( generador) marca siemens de tres escalas, solo que esta desconectado de algunos cables y no se donde se conectan, quisiera saber si puedes proporcionar un circuito del mismo o un enlace que me sirva, gracias


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 3, 2015)

Hola amigos, como me estoy aproximando mas lento que deseado a empezar de forma práctica a experimentar en mi flamante nuevo laboratorio electrónico se me presenta la interrogante que condensadores poner en mi inventario?

La razón es que me compre toda la serie E de resistencias teniendo así estas disponibles en el laboratorio. Obviamente que también tengo en mi inventario condensadores como el famoso 100pF que uso en las entradas de Vcc en las componentes, los 47pF cerámicos para motores y cristales, favor no me critiquen por si escribiendo así a la rápida confundo.

Mi intención ahora es empezar con mis experimentos con el Raspberry Pi, el LPCXpresso y la placa para el control de los motores de paso. Me compre un libro con experimentos con el Raspberry Pi, "RaspBerry Pi Measurement Electronics: hardware and software". Que tipo de condensadores me recomiendan comprar?


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 26, 2015)

No desestimes comprar varistores para los valores de tensiones mas implementados en el control (3.3v-5v-12v-24v- y algunos otro de AC)... la supresion y lucha contra el ruido es materia primordial en la electronica industrial. saludos


----------

